# Stans ZTR SS rear disc hub?



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm looking at having a new rear wheel built using an Arch 29er rim. I am considering the Hope Pro 2 Trials hub. But, I can save a bunch of money by going with the Stans house brand hub, which is now available in a SS version. 

Does anyone have experience with this hub, and can provide a review? Specifically, I'd like to hear about how quick it engages (one of the advantages of the Hope Trials hub) and how loud it is.

Also, I can't find a pic of the SS hub, and am interested in seeing the freehub setup. Does anyone know where I can find a pic, or can post one?

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

looking at a new wheel set over the winter so i too would be interested. the geared hubs and what have you are american classic if i recall correctly. so is it safe to assume that the SS is also an american classic? and if so its a light hub but doesn't have super great engagement


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

I heard Stan uses Quando hubs (KTgroup Taiwan).
This is their (KT) singlespeed QR disc hub.
Or this one.
Could be the same.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a set of Stan's hubs/Crest rims. Very nice for the price, and pretty light as well. I think the engagement is more like a geared hub, but it still works well. It was only a $10 upgrade over their normal ZTR hubs.


----------



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

Does the ZTR SS disc hub use a threaded freehub body and external lockring (like in the first link from the previous poster) or a smooth, splined freehub body, spacers and internal lockring (like Chris King, Hope, Shimano, etc.)?

One of the reasons I'm replacing my current rear wheel is that it has a threaded freehub body, and the threads have been damaged by the crappy, stamped-steel cog. So, now I have to use spacers to keep the external lockring on the threads that aren't damaged. Yes, this could have been avoided by using a better cog, I could just replace the freehub body, etc. But, it's a good excuse to upgrade, and get away from the threaded freehub body.

Any chance you could post a pic of your hub?

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

here's the hub and some more information.

http://www.justridingalong.com//shop.php?product=7378&jras=c77aeppishibjrt740asc0o4a2

I'm also curious to get some reviews. I've been using an American Classics SS hub but am tempted by the ZTR for my next build. I'm happy with the engagement of the AC, and really impressed by how smooth it rolls. If the ZTR comes close in either category I'd go for it.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

30 points of engagement sounds ok to me, when I've currently got 24poe.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

err.. wrong post.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

It seems like there are a fair number of people on these boards who have reported problems with the freehub blowing out on the ZTR hubs. This is the primary reason I haven't fully committed to this wheel set but the single speed version may be a better performer. I'm torn between Arch/ZTR and the Spinergy Xyclone.

I would buy the ZTR wheel set if I was more confident in the build quality and I'd go just as easily to the Xyclone if I knew it was comparably easy enough to run tubeless.


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

I've had terrible experience with Spinergy wheels. Freehub body just sh*t the bed and getting a replacement was almost impossible. I've had minimal experience with the ZTR rear disc hub and had no issues.


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

anyone get in any ride time on the ZTR single speed hub yet?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I have not ridden the ZTR hub but from all that I have read, I would spend a little more money and go with the Hope's. They have had a good track record though they weigh a little bit more.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

I wound up going with the Flow / ZTR combo with the free hub. Though it looks like they've re-branded the hubs with the Stan's name instead of ZTR. Mine says Stan's 3.30 (3 pawl, 30 point engagement).

The literature inside the catalog I got doesn't say anything about redesigned internals - just the new name.

The hub is louder than I thought it'd be, but I'm sure some of that will be dampened with tires and the spacers and cog.

I'll see how it goes.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

uknathank said:


> here's the hub and some more information.
> 
> http://www.justridingalong.com//shop.php?product=7378&jras=c77aeppishibjrt740asc0o4a2
> 
> I'm also curious to get some reviews. I've been using an American Classics SS hub but am tempted by the ZTR for my next build. I'm happy with the engagement of the AC, and really impressed by how smooth it rolls. If the ZTR comes close in either category I'd go for it.


This site does not show the Singlespeed hub, just their standard 9 speed hub. I've looked around and have yet to find any real description or photo of Stan's SS hub. If nthasingletrackmastah is correct, which I think he is, than it is a KT SS hub, most likely it's the 504gm KT-Y03R, since it's made for 135mm and the other is for 110/120mm. The KT-Y03R looks like it was modeled after the 4 bearing NovaTec, which is a heavy duty (emphasis on heavy) and only as good as the 4 cartridge bearings used.


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks -- you seem to be right, judging by the length of the cassette body. didn't notice that.

hopefully someone will post some photos and a ride report soon


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

aka brad said:


> This site does not show the Singlespeed hub, just their standard 9 speed hub. I've looked around and have yet to find any real description or photo of Stan's SS hub. If nthasingletrackmastah is correct, which I think he is, than it is a KT SS hub, most likely it's the 504gm KT-Y03R, since it's made for 135mm and the other is for 110/120mm. The KT-Y03R looks like it was modeled after the 4 bearing NovaTec, which is a heavy duty (emphasis on heavy) and only as good as the 4 cartridge bearings used.


No, it looks NOTHING like the Y03 hub. It looks just like the regular ZTR disc hub, but with a shorter freehub (0.951" or 24.1mm wide/long/whatever).

I'll try to get a pic up tomorrow.

I have no ride info on this hub. It will be built within the next week, hopefully, and might be on a few rides in January.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

AndrewTO said:


> No, it looks NOTHING like the Y03 hub. It looks just like the regular ZTR disc hub, but with a shorter freehub (0.951" or 24.1mm wide/long/whatever).
> 
> I'll try to get a pic up tomorrow.
> 
> I have no ride info on this hub. It will be built within the next week, hopefully, and might be on a few rides in January.


I probably should have done this before. Since the ZTR is almost identical to the WTB laser light, I'm guessing the single speed looks like this.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

aka brad said:


> I probably should have done this before. Since the ZTR is almost identical to the WTB laser light, I'm guessing the single speed looks like this.


It looks like a ZTR hub, but with a shorter freehub section. They still have round, silver ends on the axles, like their "big brother".


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Many apologies for the wait everyone. I've been overcoming a file transfer issue which is now resolved.

Pics, as promised, of the 256 gram (with aluminum lockring) ZTR singlespeed disc hub .....


----------



## kdiddy (Jul 14, 2005)

Is the Left and Right flange spacing the same on this hub for even spoke tension?


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

kdiddy said:


> Is the Left and Right flange spacing the same on this hub for even spoke tension?


No. Bob at NoTubes was kind enough to provide the following specs ...

"S, mm dL, mm WL, mm dR, mm WR, mm F/R cogs OLD, mm Hub

2.5 58.0 33.5 58.0 29.5 R 1 135 Stan's ZTR Disc Single Speed"

So left and right flange have a difference of 4mm.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Geared FH offset?*



AndrewTO said:


> So left and right flange have a difference of 4mm.


What is that typically? I'm looking to get a ZTR wheel and can run SS aswell since my frame has sliders. But wondering if its worth going SS specific hub or go geared and use spacers for cog alignment.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

go geared. any real-world benefit to a true ss hub is questionable, and all it does is keep you from using those wheels on anything else. For example, my last set of wheels from my singlespeed are now going on a geared loaner bike (i say loaner so i don't have to admit i'm going to try gears again  ). I couldn't do that if i had went the SS hub route. Most SS hubs need some spacers anyways, so why lock yourself in with only minimal (at best) gains?


----------



## kylemason (Sep 2, 2007)

I have been riding the ZTR SS hub for almost a year. I weigh 158 lbs and have the crest rims with 2.0/1.7mm spokes. I have not had any problems with the hub. I agree it is noisy, but you'll know when I need to pass you! My only problem with the hub is that it needs more points of engagement. I find that when doing hard climbs with root step ups I have too much slack time before the hub engages. I took the freewheel off before riding the Tour de Felasco this weekend and found that it was very easy to clean and inspect the bearings and mating surfaces. The two lipped seal has kept the dirt away from the internals (and in Florida there is always sand out here). The freehub is not threaded on, but held on with threaded retainers. Super easy to service. I would give this hub 4 or 4.5 stars on the MTBR ratings.:thumbsup: 
Kyle


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

Using a SS specific hub with slightly wider flanges are stiffer than a standard hub with spacers. Go SS specific. This is the SS forum right? Why buy a geared hub if you aren't going to use it? Don't buy a WTB LaserDisc Lite hub. Poor engagement and the bearings flat out don't last.


----------



## mojoey (Feb 12, 2005)

*ZTR SS Cog Installation*

Trying to mount an Endless Bike Kickass cog and it doesn't want to slide on - LOTS of resistance and I'm afraid to force it.

Very tight tolerance on another Endless cog mounted on a standard shimano hub although it appears to be "broken in" vs. the new cog (less rounded inner and outer cuts). Noticed Stan's recommends the Surly cog due to the wide base (I bought their spacer kit) but the Endless cog has an even wider 5mm base.

Any experience with different cog tolerances out there?:madman:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

mojoey said:


> Trying to mount an Endless Bike Kickass cog and it doesn't want to slide on - LOTS of resistance and I'm afraid to force it.
> 
> Very tight tolerance on another Endless cog mounted on a standard shimano hub although it appears to be "broken in" vs. the new cog (less rounded inner and outer cuts). Noticed Stan's recommends the Surly cog due to the wide base (I bought their spacer kit) but the Endless cog has an even wider 5mm base.
> 
> Any experience with different cog tolerances out there?:madman:


Ha, welcome to my world. It's a royal PITA, noone makes their hubs the same size at all. It's either too tight, or too loose, even though i know my cogs are all within .001" of each other (more like .0005"). 
The ZTR has been the biggest headache of them all, i've seen some that fit loose, and some that don't fit at all, even though the same cog falls on a Chris King, which is notoriously tight. Of course they deny it when you talk to them, but the proof is in the pudding. They need to stick to tire spooge.
It sucks, because you don't want the cog to be too loose, as it isn't good for the splines, and it's hard to get it to run concentric. It's a VERY fine line to get a proper fit.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

ISAR - I still need to send that cog back to you as it doesn't fit on my current POS hub, but I'm wanting to upgrade to ZTR/Arch wheelset this upcoming season and don't want it to be to fit too loose. Meanwhile, my bike looks a bit off with just the front purple chainring. Might have to sharpie my current cog...


----------



## mojoey (Feb 12, 2005)

ISAR - funny....or fate. Had just linked to your site via another thread and was drooling over the ti cogs (ti nut at heart - current ss is a coverted 93 Fat Chance Ti frame). About to order one - any idea on a lead time?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

mojoey said:


> ISAR - funny....or fate. Had just linked to your site via another thread and was drooling over the ti cogs (ti nut at heart - current ss is a coverted 93 Fat Chance Ti frame). About to order one - any idea on a lead time?


If you order it before i start the next run of cogs, should be less than 3 weeks. Pictures of that sweet build when it's done might make it sooner! (j/k, however i'd love to see pics, i love those frames)


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

p nut said:


> ISAR - I still need to send that cog back to you as it doesn't fit on my current POS hub, but I'm wanting to upgrade to ZTR/Arch wheelset this upcoming season and don't want it to be to fit too loose. Meanwhile, my bike looks a bit off with just the front purple chainring. Might have to sharpie my current cog...


ha, i didnt know that was you!
I always wonder how many "regulars" on the site i talk to through emails and don't even know it. I think it was a while before i figured out who Umarth was.
as for your cog, tough call. It's no big deal if you need it opened up like i said, just let me know.


----------



## mojoey (Feb 12, 2005)

*ZTR SS Cog Installation - Superfly SS pic*

Will order tnite - here's a low res pic


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i ment the fat chance, but that's gunna be a sick build as well! I have a few friends with the superfly, it's insane how light they can be made.
Thanks for the purchase btw!


----------



## mojoey (Feb 12, 2005)

*Fat Ti pic / Ti cog ordered*

Signed in as "allwheelsjive"


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

ha, that thing is rad! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> ha, i didnt know that was you!
> I always wonder how many "regulars" on the site i talk to through emails and don't even know it. I think it was a while before i figured out who Umarth was.
> as for your cog, tough call. It's no big deal if you need it opened up like i said, just let me know.


I tried the cog on my XT hub and the fit was perfect---zero play. I'm going to wait for the new wheelset to see how it fits. I'll let you know. Otherwise, the front chainring has seen one short snowy ride and no problems. I may have to spring for steel or Ti the next go around. Not sure how long this aluminum ring will last...


----------

